# Stupid Battery Questions



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi,

Decided to take a screwdriver to a few watches sat around the place to replace their batteries. Now this was a big step for me as I have the finger dexterity of a fish, and you have all seen the size of fish fingers.

Once I had picked up most of the pieces off the floor, I have found I need three different batteries, and thought I had best check if there were better versions of each, or if I should just google and buy the same part numbers.

The theee numbers are

321 UCAR (tiny little thing, just like the f&**&ing screw that was holding the battery mount in)

371 RENATA

SR916SW

Thanks in advance

Jon


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Roy sells cells ( on the sea shore)

His are good quality ones too....


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello Jon,

Renata are probably the easiest to find and are excellent batteries.

Renata numbers as follows.

321 UCAR is RENATA 321 and SR916SW is RENATA 373.

Hope this helps,

Jack


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Roy sells cells ( on the sea shore)
> 
> His are good quality ones too....


And any I buy will be from Roy (where do you think I got the tools to dismantle the damn things 

More asking for advice on which specific ones to order from his site.

Jon


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ahh I see...

The 3 numbers are sort of generic numbers that relate to size etc , so a 321 is a 321 from any manafacturer or supplier....


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

I did stipulate they were stupid questions 

If I was any good at this game , I would have a collection like yours.

Jon


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

:rltb:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

No such thing as a stupid question. It just gives me the opportunity to look smart by reading the answers to your questions without posting similar questions myself.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> so a 321 is a 321 from any manufacturer or supplier....


If only that were true...but it is not. 

For instance, in the early electric watches, many took a 301...but a modern 301 from EverReady does not have the same dimensions or shape as a modern 301 from Renata :taz:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > so a 321 is a 321 from any manufacturer or supplier....
> ...


Well..........

To the other 99.9% of the wis population that this doesnt have any relavance to.... ''Are we bovvered?''


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Why?









Because they don't have any battery driven watches or because they don't take 301s?









:bb:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bit of both Paul, just pressing your buttons mate


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Bit of both Paul, just pressing your buttons mate


It was nice...do it some more. :tongue2:


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

...but a modern 301 from EverReady Didnt they stop making watch batteries at about the same time as they stopped making wet accumulators?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Regal325 said:


> ...but a modern 301 from EverReady Didnt they stop making watch batteries at about the same time as they stopped making wet accumulators?


I think you're right... I think I mean Energiser...which I believe is the current name for EverReady...isn't it?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Bit of both Paul, just pressing your buttons mate


Isn't that you "other" job Jase? :lol:


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

OK, well I did replace batteries with some mixed results.

Wifes old Longines - Success (This qualifies me as a master watchmaker in the 710's eyes)

Wifes old Omega Constellation Quartz from the early 90's - Battery replaced, but no movement going on at all..... looks clean enough, but suggestions welcome. (Obviously not told her about this one)

My 18th Birthday Raymond Weil - Runs for a bit then stops.... if I pull out the crown and push back in... it will run again for a few mins.

Any answers on a postcard 

Jon


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

can i add another stupid question?

well i got my new blandford and another load of old watches coming but i have no idea what batteries they will take and i was going to get a mixed pack off fleabay to see which ones fit but could i damage the watch if i put the wrong one in or are they all the same amperage/voltage?

so go on throw you custard pies now!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

there's a pinned battery info thread in the general forum but basically nearly all the little ones are 1 1/2 volts and they are all milliamps so you can't do much damage with them (in theory).

I tend to buy a card of batteries from the pound shop (or similar) for watches I'm not that bothered about or if I'm doing a freebie battery change for F&F but if i want a decent battery I get the correct one from Roy.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bill_uk said:


> can i add another stupid question?
> 
> well i got my new blandford and another load of old watches coming but i have no idea what batteries they will take and i was going to get a mixed pack off fleabay to see which ones fit but could i damage the watch if i put the wrong one in or are they all the same amperage/voltage?
> 
> so go on throw you custard pies now!!


Its the physical size thats important too, dont be tempted to fit one thats almost the right size, I damaged a movement when I put one in that was a smidgin larger that the proper one, when the case back was screwed on something broke and it wasnt the battery...


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

pg tips said:


> there's a pinned battery info thread in the general forum but basically nearly all the little ones are 1 1/2 volts and they are all milliamp so you can't do much damage with them (in theory).
> 
> I tend to buy a card of batteries from the pound shop (or similar) for watches I'm not that bothered about or if I'm doing a freebie battery change for F&F but if i want a decent battery I get the correct one from Roy.


thanks for the reply I had a look at the pinned thread and to be honest it doesn't help as I would have no idea what number the battery would have, but i will definitely get some from the pound shop and when i know the number I'll get them off Roy many thanks


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Bill_uk said:


> can i add another stupid question?
> 
> well i got my new blandford and another load of old watches coming but i have no idea what batteries they will take and i was going to get a mixed pack off fleabay to see which ones fit but could i damage the watch if i put the wrong one in or are they all the same amperage/voltage?
> 
> so go on throw you custard pies now!!


Bill,

Why not just post a picture of the movements that you need batteries for. There's probably enough people reading this forum that could advise a battery type for them. It's worth a try.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Regal325 said:


> ...but a modern 301 from EverReady Didnt they stop making watch batteries at *about the same time as they stopped making wet accumulators*?


Oooh! yeay! anuvver chance to reminisce! We lived next door to the "Wireless Shop" - well it wasn't Radio in those days, it was the Wireless. Every Friday after school, I took the accumulator in to be charged, and got another in exchange so that would last the next week till Friday again. ISTR it cost about 3d in old money for this service, that would be around 1.25p in to-days cash! :yes:

Of course, living next door, I could sneak in the back way, and there was this shed at the back with rows and rows of accumulators all bubbling away on the charger setup - probably the HSE would have closed it down in ten seconds nowadays. There was always a smell of hot vinegar about the place - must have been the battery acids and the heat that provided this 

We listened to "Valentine Dyall - The Man in Black" every week, Paul Temple was another, and of course each night there was "Dick Barton - Special Agent" with his sidekick "Snowy White" :blink:

My Mum and Dad were dancers (maybe that's where I get it from) and we would listen to the dance music programme with the floor cleared and all the family joining in the dances! The siganture tune for that went :-

Time for Old Tyme, Dancing through the Ages"

Sigh! Hmmm! (and I remember paying for the Doctor before the much maligned NHS) :yes:


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

Mel

What really is wet accumulatior? And its use? Never heard of it before so could you please help with an answer

Ujjwal


----------

